# Window obsessed pigeon?



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Hi! I have an almost 2 month old pigeon that I've had for like 3 or 4 weeks now that is pretty much very tame and not too nervous around me (he steps up, eats from my hand and I can touch him in general without any trouble, that is when he's not a grouchy teenager )
–However whenever I let him out of his cage as of late to free roam, is he only focused and interested in sitting as close to a window as possible and just watch the outdoors. He will occasionally attempt to fly through the window (gently, he has learned that he can't fly through windows, so he doesn't fly at full speed anymore, besides he is sitting almost up against the glass so I'm not too worried)
He would just stand there for hours if allowed to, and when I bring him over to the couch (maybe 3 meters away from the window) he just wants to fly back to the window.

Around maybe last week wasn't he that much fixated on the outside as now, he was more interested in running around on the floor to explore or nap on my straw carpet. How come he has suddenly gotten so fixated on watching outside the window? Could it be he is starting to look for a mate or is he too young? Trying to scare other birds from his territory? I really don't know.

Where I adopted him he was from an outdoor freeflying pigeon coop, but he was not out flying yet when I got him I believe (maybe 1½ months old) could he be trying to get back to his old flock? Or does he simply just miss the freedom of outside? I am pretty worried as I want the little guy to be happy in my home.

Can someone give me some advice as I am at loss as to what to do or if I should –which hurts me to even think about, find him a new home that will give him that freedom? As I said, he is very tame and gets comfortable pretty much anywhere in my apartment to sleep. He shows the more valuable sides to him by sleeping on the floor and stuff so I dont think he feel threaten in any way.
I really want to keep him forever if possible, but I also don't want him to be unhappy.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are there other pigeons (or birds) outside that he can see through the window? If so, then that might explain his behaviour. Do you own a house? If so, why don't you build an aviary attached to your wall covering the window. Meaning, if you open the window then he can go into the aviary. That way he can come back inside your home if he wants to. Pigeons just love basking in the sun, some direct sunshine will also do him good.


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are there other pigeons (or birds) outside that he can see through the window? If so, then that might explain his behaviour. Do you own a house? If so, why don't you build an aviary attached to your wall covering the window. Meaning, if you open the window then he can go into the aviary. That way he can come back inside your home if he wants to. Pigeons just love basking in the sun, some direct sunshine will also do him good.


Yeah there is a crow flock that has their home a huge tree in my apartment's backyard, which I would assume would rather scare him if anything? Other than that is there sparrows, blackbirds and occasionally wood pigeons.
He used to wanna fly with the wood pigeons when they take off, but he isn't as interested in them anymore.

I also have another unrelated question if that is okay! I've noticed that he sometimes makes one single rasp(?) coo with maybe 5-10 intervals whenever I put him in his cage to sleep at nighttime. He only begin doing it after a bit when I pull over his blanket to cover the cage. Is he sleep cooing? Or could it be something else?


----------



## Bummilk (May 3, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are there other pigeons (or birds) outside that he can see through the window? If so, then that might explain his behaviour. Do you own a house? If so, why don't you build an aviary attached to your wall covering the window. Meaning, if you open the window then he can go into the aviary. That way he can come back inside your home if he wants to. Pigeons just love basking in the sun, some direct sunshine will also do him good.


I also give him vitamin d supplements to keep him healthy since he isn't able to get outside


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Their voices change as they get older. So I think what you are hearing is him trying to coo and telling you the cage is his territory.


----------

